# Properly uninstall / reinstall Intel Chipset drivers



## RoutedScripter (Sep 21, 2010)

Win7 , and i can't see them in add/programs , i didn't do anything in device manager yet , i have unhidden the hidden devices , were only volumes , but i wanted to reinstall the drivers , and the driver INFUpdate March 2 2010 was named 7.0.0.1013 , but i have other drivers INFINSTAUTOL.EXE and basically INTEL has the crappiest naming schemes of it's stupid drivers ,there are stupid old version lying around , every version has the same filename INFUPDATE folder or INFINSTAUTOL.EXE that's all there is and it's getting me a headache , and you don't know which is the latest version , the stupid RAPID MATRIX manager it's just name change , i thought that were 2 programs.

I use AHCI so i'll installl the rapid manager later when the INF is done , ... do i have to install only intel INF chipset drivers or is there anything else, i remember there was 2 things to install but im maybe forgot what i actually did.

On winxp , it did show them in the add/programs.

There is no driver cleaners that would sweep these intel chipset drivers that i know of , somebody help i need to completely erase anythign about intel from this PC and start on fresh 

moreover , drivers on gigabyte site aren't up to date.  

So again with this driver , INFupdate i got , says March 2 2010 , the driver 


So i ran it , and it was working so long , like 5 mins ,.... i checked device manager many times, there was exact same driver on , but after some more time , it became "Standard AHCI 1.0 chipset" with microsoft drivers, the ohter ICH9R devices (usbs) are showing microsoft drivers too , so this was an uninstall or what.

Anyways the problem is , i was trying to install a INFINST911AUTOL.exe , and it warned me that i already got newer drivers , some 7.0.2.0057 and the installer was 7.0.1.1017 or something.

The other thing is , i don't really know what i had installed before , i was in a hurry and didn't checked before messing around.

All these drivers , got them from gigabyte and intel site , seems i couldn't found the same exact INF divers on intel site that gigabyte had. 

Wikipedia is a bit stupid it goes by  3/4 series of chipsets ,but it doesn't tell which is the ICH9R chipset , the intel site is stupid again , the only drivers that you can get is this infinst911autol some update utility that is actuallly an older version of drivers , i don't see no update , ITS STUPID , it's TOTALLY stupid , the installers are stupid , they don't tell the release date nor version prior to install unless you have higher version. Let me go with the RAPID/MATRIX installer , it's completely out of mind , i don't know how i got the matrix installer , maybe from the "Intel ACHI Driver" on gigiabyte or on intel site,  don't know , becausei was wanting the Rapid Manager to replace the Matrix i just uninstalled.

These are some prehistoric installers , no info whatsoever, 3 clicks and it goes to install by it self , no warnings no settings no checks. 

so the Rapid Manager driver is named iata96enu.exe , when you open it , it says something about INTEL FRAMEWORK which was never mentioned in the download so you need to open the installer , wait for it to extract , and then it shows you what the heck it is.

Matrix installer is the same, weird name , iata_cd.exe , same framworks thing , until it opens , then you have a small writing what the heck installer will install.


Their homemade Chipset information utility doesn't work on  x64.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 21, 2010)

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...=Intel®+Chipset+Software+Installation+Utility


INF Update Utility -​​ Primarily for Intel® 5,​ 4,​ 3,​ 900 Series Chipsets


12/22/2009


9.​​1.​​1.​​1025


This is what i first tired,  these are OLD ones,  and it says LATEST , clearly not true , gigabyte has the 2010 ones , i think from march , BUT no , i remember there are ones from June i think or what ... 


Mainly , the INFUpdate i got (files, folders and setup.exe) i got an error , forgot what it was but didn't said much , so im stuck with the microsoft drivers now.

Didn't yet reboot or tired again , but why , these are really mixed up , why are they march 2010 and version 7.0.1013 if the 2009 ones were 7.0.1.XXXX and still old.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 21, 2010)

So i repeated the install , went fine.


I don't know about nor find any intel usb drivers , and i just installed everything from the correct INFupdate from gigabyte (26 april, but actually gigabyte is late , the drivers are march 3 2010 and cannot be found on intel site)

And so a lot of stuff just .... well , had microsoft drivers still , it's a bit weird , as i said , intel's drivers are weird, you don't know what's what and what's these system devices all about, i don't have idea why it didn't update them.





I was playing with updating from web and pc automatically ,but think id didn't look for INF when doing automatic,  some devices got updated with intel drivers via web,  but i also played a bit of combinations to make sure that it took from INF folder manually and also checked for online again if it's up to date or microsoft calls it "the best" , whatever , just so that isn't the old basic microsoft 2006 drivers.

But , intel says , do not use intel inf drivers for USB , if you need usb drivers. Thanks intel , Win7 x64 found the correct and functional drivers in INF , and since i didn't found any ubs drivers yet , these are more than fine and worked fine when it updated , was flickering the screen when it did the PCIE , and mouse and keyboard also rebooted.

Well , works now fine , i still don't have idea why i had to manually update all these devices, intel drivers are the worst driver instalations i ever seen.








Finally, i don't have idea if did correctly , but everything works fine seems.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 21, 2010)

From what I understand, if you want to re-install chipset drivers, you have to re-install OS. Intel's site says something like 'if you're not reinstalling os then don't use these' or something.
I've always thought you cant uninstall mobo chipset drivers anyway, someone correct me if I'm wrong tho.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 21, 2010)

Afaik it was uninstallable in XP , and i did it many times.



The device manager is really a core driver only, it's not all the subsystems and services/apps that come with it , because i once did something with the NETWORK drivers because win7 accidentially installed the ones from windows update which weren't full , and outdated , so i had to use realtek installer , even if i found the infs from the instller to the device manager , it still wanst the full set of drivers as it is if you install a setup.


----------

